# EF 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II strange IS noise - does the lens need to be repaired?



## IWLP (Jan 20, 2012)

My 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II is making loud (relatively) noises when the IS kicks on and off. Sometimes, it's the same loudness, and other times it makes a really good ratcheting sound. Otherwise, the lens (and IS) operates just fine.

A small mp3 of the sound (it's several cycles of me hitting the shutter release halfway, then releasing): http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35535541/70-200mmISUSM2.mp3

I'm assuming this is abnormal, since it's a louder IS on/off sound than any other IS lens I've heard, but I have no other 70-200mm lens to compare it to. I'm wanting to make sure Canon doesn't think I'm being too picky if I send it in for warranty repair. 

And any pointers if/when I send it to Canon?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## lunar (Jan 20, 2012)

i didn't check your sound file, but:

is your lens new? the motor and the lubricants might need to break in, possibly just friction sound (if smooth) during rotation?

however if you hear any mechanical sound: clicks, scratches, it shouldn't happen, i would check it out.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2012)

The IS on my 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II is among the louder of my lenses in terms of start-stop sounds. Much louder that my 17-55/2.8 or 24-105/4, similar to my 100-400L. During operation, it's pretty quiet - similar to the 24-105 and 17-55, a little quieter than the 100-400. I had a 300/4L for a while - that lens makes an actual 'cluck' at start/stop, and operation is a low growl. 

Can't really judge volume on the recording you posted, but qualitatively it sounds similar to mine. 

However, mine is always the same. I'd be concerned if yours is louder or more 'rachety' sometimes.


----------



## ramonjsantiago (Jan 21, 2012)

Mine is quite silent. And I love the IQ on this lens. It is jewel, truly worthy of an L designation. On the other hand, it would be a real improvement if it weighed half as much.


----------



## lukaszb (Jan 21, 2012)

After listening to the recording I think there might be something wrong with the lens. You may want to send it back to Canon. I have the same lens and it is very quiet.


----------



## UpbeatCynic (Jan 21, 2012)

I own the lens and it sounds identical to yours. Sometimes it runs silently, other times it'll "chirp" as the IS kicks in. I did some research and found others with the same situation; as far as they could tell, the lens was performing perfectly and it was not a fault (even after sending it back to Canon). 

On my copy, the "chirping" occurs usually when the lens is pointed towards the ground, or at an angle less than 90 degrees from horizontal. It was a brand new lens, straight out of the box...I was initially concerned but it seems to be a normal occurrence.


----------



## martinelliminimo (Jan 21, 2012)

I get that sound every once in a while too. Someone reported that after they used a battery grip to supply more power, the sound went away. I will test it soon and tell you. Mine is also brand new.


----------



## cezargalang (Jan 21, 2012)

I've experienced this too, but it only happened for a while and it was due to Low light. After a while it went away. Does it do that on good light?


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't mean to sound crude, but it sounds like the lens is farting...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 21, 2012)

IWLP said:


> My 70-200 f/2.8 IS USM II is making loud (relatively) noises when the IS kicks on and off. Sometimes, it's the same loudness, and other times it makes a really good ratcheting sound. Otherwise, the lens (and IS) operates just fine.
> 
> A small mp3 of the sound (it's several cycles of me hitting the shutter release halfway, then releasing): http://dl.dropbox.com/u/35535541/70-200mmISUSM2.mp3
> 
> ...



My 70-200 f2.8 IS II is SUPER quiet(compared to another similar lens at local Samy's Camera) ...but I do have similar IS sound issue on my 24-105 lens. I took 24-105 lens down to Canon service center in Irvine, CA. They looked and tested the lens, the result I got from them is normal. The noise is still there, so I just shutoff the IS when not needed.

If your lens still under wanrranty, I think you should have Canon looks at it. 

Good luck,
Dylan


----------



## IWLP (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies. To answer a few questions:

I've had the lens for 10 months right now (so I'm trying to send it in under warranty, if possible). I don't recall it always making this sound, however. As I said, there's a slightly louder variant of this sound, too, which worries me more. It's definitely louder than my 24-105 f/4L. 

And it doesn't seem connected to the amount of light - I've had it make that sound in many situations (as I can recall).

As for the relative volume of the clip, you can hear the plasticy click of my pressing and releasing the shutter button, and in the first sequence, the AF motor runs.

Thanks all for your responses!


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 21, 2012)

As most people have said it's pretty normal. Mine does the same thing when it starts and stops. On occasion it seems to be a little louder than normal but it's rare. When I got mine I thought there was something wrong with it too but a little Google research and I found the clunk to be normal for that lens.

Always be sure you hear the second clunk and the IS is off before you turn the camera off too.

And no, it has nothing to do with the light. IS doesn't know, or care, if you are in a low light situation.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 21, 2012)

Aye, mine does the same thing but only some times. Like a grinding sound..


----------



## Act444 (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think there's anything wrong. Sometimes I can hear it a bit if it's quiet- but in the environments I've used it in, no problems. 

Now, the f/4 version of the 70-200 when I had it- THAT was loud. A very audible grinding noise whenever the IS kicked in. But that was normal- it's just a loud mechanism, that's all.


----------



## victorwol (Aug 8, 2012)

so did you got it fixed? Mine started doing the same now... and didn't to any noise ever for about 11 months...


----------



## Menace (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the same lens and it's pretty quiet - my 24-105 is very slightly louder at times but I need to listen attentively to notice it.

If you are concerned, do send it to Canon before the warranty expires. Even if it comes back with a report from Canon that all is good and the noise is normal, atleast you'll have peace of mind (minus being without the lens for a number of days)

Cheers


----------



## victorwol (Aug 8, 2012)

Menace said:


> I have the same lens and it's pretty quiet - my 24-105 is very slightly louder at times but I need to listen attentively to notice it.
> 
> If you are concerned, do send it to Canon before the warranty expires. Even if it comes back with a report from Canon that all is good and the noise is normal, atleast you'll have peace of mind (minus being without the lens for a number of days)
> 
> Cheers



I sent it, but they says it is normal... Which I do not believe since I remember it to be totally quiet... Not I can hear it from 10 feet away if is silent...


----------



## sparda79 (Aug 8, 2012)

Had it with my f/2.8 IS II and previously f/4 IS
I'm not really bothered about it


----------



## setrio (Aug 8, 2012)

I also have this issue with my 70-200 2.8 IS II, but I don't mind the sound as the lens is super sharp.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a few IS lenses and this is the only IS lens that I have that makes this noise. I also have the Mark I and it is totally silent. 

I wonder if this is the same sound that owners of the 200mm f/2.0 L hear on their 5D Mark III.


----------



## Studio1930 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mine did the same and I sent it back to B&H. The replacement lens does not do this. Others have reported the same issue (noise with vibration when starting IS) and Canon has replaced/repaired them.

Not my video, but youtube has some of this issue:

Canon EF 70-200 F2.8 L IS USM II -IS NOISE

-Darrin
Studio 1930
www.studio1930


----------



## gwan284 (Jun 15, 2017)

I bought recently 70-200 f/2.8 II lens. Image quality is simply great! But USM makes noticeable noise while auto-focusing. Like internals are scrubbing. 

My 24-105 and 24mm USM lenses is much quieter.

I have heard this is IS making noise on 70-200 lenses, but in audio below IS is completely turned off:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xo4uf70cdl6jhbk/70-200%20noise.mp3


﻿Sound is the same while holding camera both in landscape and portrait mode.

Can someone check it please and say should I worry about and replace it?


----------



## shizam1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Minor hijacking since I'm not allowed to start a new post ( thanks CanonRumors )... I just received a Canon 85 1.4L/IS and it makes a very noticeable clacking noise when the IS engages/disengages. Much louder than my 70-200 IS and 100 IS lenses... Lens seems to work fine, just seems cheap/clunky to me with that noise. I'd feel self-conscious if I was shooting a wedding ceremony during the quiet parts! Trying to figure out if that's normal for that lens or an issue. And if it's an issue, should I send back to B&H or send to Canon


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 30, 2018)

shizam1 said:


> Minor hijacking since I'm not allowed to start a new post ( thanks CanonRumors )... I just received a Canon 85 1.4L/IS and it makes a very noticeable clacking noise when the IS engages/disengages. Much louder than my 70-200 IS and 100 IS lenses... Lens seems to work fine, just seems cheap/clunky to me with that noise. I'd feel self-conscious if I was shooting a wedding ceremony during the quiet parts! Trying to figure out if that's normal for that lens or an issue. And if it's an issue, should I send back to B&H or send to Canon



I don't know if I'd call it clacking, but it does make a fairly audible sound when it activates/deactivates, and yes it is louder than the 100L and the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. It caught me by surprise the first time I used it. However it is silent as long as the IS is active. During an interview with Canon executives (link was provided in this forum), it was revealed that the 85 f/1.4L IS has one of the larger IS units (comparable to the 300 f/2.8). I think of it as a trade off between noise and how it long it takes to stabilize. If it performs as expected, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## shizam1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> I don't know if I'd call it clacking, but it does make a fairly audible sound when it activates/deactivates, and yes it is louder than the 100L and the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. It caught me by surprise the first time I used it. However it is silent as long as the IS is active. During an interview with Canon executives (link was provided in this forum), it was revealed that the 85 f/1.4L IS has one of the larger IS units (comparable to the 300 f/2.8). I think of it as a trade off between noise and how it long it takes to stabilize. If it performs as expected, then I wouldn't worry about it.



Thanks for the input! It does seem to work perfectly, I was just surprised with how loud the activation/deactivation of the IS was. During operation, it is silent. I think I just read that same article you mentioned, and the IS motor is much larger than the one in the 100mm Macro, so that's probably why. I was just nervous that something was wrong, but I'm going to assume it's normal and just "beefy"


----------

